# Rear 15" wheel help



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

Alright guys I'm having trouble deciding which back spacing and which width wheels to get. I'm wanting to run a reverse stagger setup at the track. I already have Summit Fast Fives on my car in 17's. I want to get the Fast Five 15's for the rear. But not sure on back spacing and width. Any input would be appreciated and helpful. Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Depends on what width you get but generally 10" wide get 7-7 1/2" B.S. and 9" 6-6 1/2" B.S. If it's in a bit too much (too much B.S.) you can always put 1/4" or so wheel spacer on to bring it out but if it's out too far you can't bring it in.


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

Would a 15x8 with 5.5 work? That's what I'm leaning towards


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It will depend on tire. The stock 8" wheels are about a 6" B.S. equivalent so that will take it out another 1/2" or so. Fender rolling may be needed if you're going to run a good size tire.


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

Fenders are rolled, and I have drag bags as well as adjustable shocks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You should be OK with medium sized tires. One thing I personally hate is jacking up the back end to keep the tires from hitting the fenders. It ruins handling and looks bad. The right wheels and/or tires are the correct way to do it.


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree. I cant stand the raked look. On an older street rod sure, on a new gen not so much. I want to run a 275, so I may have to change wheel brands. But I'm only using them at the track so matching does not matter that much...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree. At the track I run my drag bags inflated to 15-20# for wheel hop and it doesn't matter what it looks like. For the street I run them deflated with 20mm drop springs and 285 tires. My stock 17" wheels widened to 9" give about a 60mm offset (~7¼" back space) and with 5mm wheel spacers make it an effective 55mm offset (7" bs). I can do a full suspension travel without rubbing.


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

My drag bags are there if I need them, but most of the time they are deflated...it stiffens the squat just enough to keep wheel hop eliminated. The adjustable shocks help the most. Ride quality with them is second to none, and the adjustabilty makes them extremely helpful. Any ideas on what brands a side from Welds or Billet Specialties would make something like I'm looking for?


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

I ran 15x8's 5.5bs with a 275 MT Street radial. It was tight, but with a fender roll, it fits. no inside modifications needed.


----------



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

Has anyone used M/T 295 / 45 / 17 Drag Radials ? I talked to McCormick Racing the other day and thats what they suggested with out my bringing in the car to test fit different tire combinations . I believe the tire is 26" tall x 10" wide . How do you guys like the drag bags ?? Do they really make a big difference on traction ? Do the automatic cars benifit from them as much as the manual cars ? I'd like not to spend money in the wrong places on the car if i can help it . I don't want the fastest GTO just the most consistant one at the track . My ET goals are high 12's to 13.00 , 13 flat in the heat in summer . Looking to run in a 13.00 heads up class so i need to be dead on 13.00 every pass or a little faster so i can cover 13.00 with the break pedal .


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't think theres any chance of fitting a 295 under there without some major mods. 275 NT555s on set of stock 17s are playing it CLOSE. Drag bags are fantastic.. I must say. For the $80 it'll cost you.. absolutely.

As for your goals, I'm basically right there, aside from the driver mod on my M6.


----------



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

Yea i was surprised to hear them suggest that size tire , but they did say we would have to get the car to them so they can do a test fitting session and try different combinations to get me the best tire for my $. Thanx for the response about the drag bags , that will forsure be on the to buy list .


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

Wagonbacker what kind of wheels were they, and you ran a 275/50? Did you have to do any mods besides drag bags? And a fender roll?


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

SpdKilz said:


> Wagonbacker what kind of wheels were they, and you ran a 275/50? Did you have to do any mods besides drag bags? And a fender roll?


Weld draglite. I actually ran them without a roll for a while, but the fender did get into the tire a tad... not recommended. And yes 275/50/15

No other mods aside from bags.


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

I should be safe then. I have adjustable shocks as well on the rear. I've been wanting to change to a lovells rear spring though. Not sure if the drag bags would still work. But thanks for the info wagonbacker!


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

SpdKilz said:


> I should be safe then. I have adjustable shocks as well on the rear. I've been wanting to change to a lovells rear spring though. Not sure if the drag bags would still work. But thanks for the info wagonbacker!


the lovells will be able to take a drag bag, if not the BMRs, it'll take the mazda MPV air springs (which is what I have), but in the stock springs.


----------

